
Show HN: Some of the best HN comments of all-time - soneca
http://www.perfil.med.br/hnqm.html
======
MegaLeon
Gotta say, I love this and I almost spent 20 minutes on it already.

The only nitpick I have is that when the story is a text post without a url,
the story link links to itself. Can we have it linking to the correct HN
thread?

------
jobvandervoort
Great idea and I'd love to use it if the font was much bigger and readable. If
that's the only content on the page, why not make sure it's front and center?

~~~
soneca
thanks, just updated with these improvements.

------
bbcbasic
Nice idea. How do you pick them?

~~~
soneca
Thanks! Comments with more than 120 points randomly chosen.

